# Ford 3000 hydraulics



## Danny8360 (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi all I am new to this so sorry if you have heard it all before .
I just bought a 3000 with the lifts not working went through most of it today from pump back. The only thing that I discovered when I took the top cover off the back end was that the piston had seized in the down position . I took out piston and cleaned every thing. Thought I had it but no didn't do the trick , so if any one could shine some light on the subject it would be great thanks


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Danny8360,

Welcome to the Ford/New Holland tractor forum.

Quote: "went through most of it today from pump back."

Did you pressure test your hydraulic pump? See item #20 on the attached parts diagram. Square headed pipe plug. If not, you will need to screw a 3000 psi pressure gauge into this test port. The pressure should be 2000+ psi. 

Post back and we'll go from there.


----------



## pandawalsh (Jul 29, 2015)

Im in the same position as Danny, well sort of. Ive bought a '71 3000 and the 3point linkage isnt working, not a budge out of it! Im very new to this but not afraid to go at it myself. Is there anywhere i can download a parts manual? To familiarise myself with where everytin is. The 1 BigT has posted wont show on the post


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy pandawalsh,

Thanks for visiting the Ford/New Holland tractor forum.

Since this tractor is very new to you, first thing you need to get are 1) An owner/operator manual ($25), and 2) An I&T shop manual ($30). You can get these manuals from Tractor Supply Stores, internet sources, and on ebay. The owner/operator manual will cover service/maintenance items, and the I&T manual will cover repairs. 

You can access parts diagrams for your tractor by visiting the Official New Holland Online Parts Store partstore.agriculture.newholland.com/us . When you go to this site, click on "Find Parts by Model" button, enter 3000 as your model and do a search, click on "(3000 Series) 3 cylinder tractor" and go into the hydraulics section.

The rear differential reservoir is also your hydraulic fluid section. It is a separate reservoir from the transmission section. On the right side of your tractor are fluid level check plugs. Look for small SQUARE HEADED pipe plugs , tranny plug is above your right toe as you are seated on the tractor. Rear end plug is above and behind your right heel. Do NOT take out any other bolts or screws.

Filler cap for the tranny is by the gearshift levers. Filler cap for the rear end is on top of the center housing, behind you right butt cheek as you are seated on your tractor.

After checking fluid levels, get a 3000 psi pressure gauge and screw it into the test port on the hydraulic pump. Pump pressure should be about 2000-2500 psi. 

Post back and we will go from there.


----------



## pandawalsh (Jul 29, 2015)

Cheers sixbales! 

Iv topped up the hyd fluid, it was a bit low. I also went and took off the hyd pump itself as it was leaking oil from where its bolted to the bellhousing. Iv replaced the gasket there and inside the pump and the o-ring between the 2 parts.

The thread on the bolt that keeps the return pipe secured to the pump is gone so im in the process of remedying(?) that.

While the pump was off a ran some oil thru it and turnin the gear and it was pumping it fine, just need to source a pressure gauge.

Panda


----------

